# Zufallszahlen mit Intervall



## Java Boy (13. November 2006)

Hi
Ich bräuchte eine Methode die mir eine Zufallszahl aus dem Intervall [3,199] ich hab die Methode Math.random() gefunden aber die liefert ja nur Werte von 0-1.
Wäre nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte...
mfg
Java Boy


----------



## Julian Maicher (13. November 2006)

```
System.out.println(Math.round(Math.random()*196)+3);
```


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (13. November 2006)

Moin!
Eine andere Möglichkeit wäre auch die Nutzung der Random Klasse und 
deren nextInt(int n) Methode.

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------

